# s'énerver est inutile



## Awatoufa

arrabiarsi non serve!
c'est juste?
quelqu'un peut me proposer d'autres expressions qui ménent au mêmê sens
grazie


----------



## brian

Salut Awatoufa, je propose :

_E' inutile/Non serve *agitarsi/inquietarsi/innervosirsi*._

Mais attendons les italiens.


----------



## Corsicum

Dans l’attente, une tentative de proposition pour apprendre :  _Arrabbiarsi non giova  .. (__a nulla)_


----------



## brian

Je dirais que _arrabbiarsi_ veut dire plus _se fâcher_ que _s'énerver_, ou est-ce que je n'ai pas bien compris le sens de _s'énerver_? Quelqu'un pourrait-il fournir un exemple?


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, tu as probablement raison, « _arrabbiarsi » _c’est plus fort comme _« s’emporter » ?_
Attendons les avis éclairés…


----------



## underhouse

Awatoufa said:


> arrabbiarsi non serve!
> c'est juste?
> quelqu'un peut me proposer d'autres expressions qui ménent au mêmê sens
> grazie


 



brian said:


> Salut Awatoufa, je propose :
> 
> _E' inutile/Non serve *agitarsi/inquietarsi/innervosirsi*. _
> 
> Mais attendons les italiens.


 
Inquietarsi è corretto ma un po' démodé!


----------



## Necsus

Sì, _arrabbiarsi_ è un po' più forte di _innervosirsi_, _spazientirsi_, che tradurrebbero _s'énerver_. Ma nel linguaggio quotidiano sono abbastanza diffuse le espressioni "è inutile che t'arrabbi", o "che t'arrabbi a fare?", come pure "che te la prendi / che t'innervosisci / che ti alteri / che perdi la pazienza". Anche nella costruzione "non serve a niente arrabbiarsi / etc etc".


----------



## Awatoufa

Necsus said:


> Sì, _arrabbiarsi_ è un po' più forte di _innervosirsi_, _spazientirsi_, che tradurrebbero _s'énerver_. Ma nel linguaggio quotidiano sono abbastanza diffuse le espressioni "è inutile che t'arrabbi", o "che t'arrabbi a fare?", come pure "che te la prendi / che t'innervosisci / che ti alteri / che perdi la pazienza". Anche nella costruzione "non serve a niente arrabbiarsi / etc etc".


----------

